# Looking for Stolloween



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Dear Sir: On your website you have a picture of Marsha http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=206 I like, she is pretty cool and would like to make something like that for my yard... In the last picture of her on your website there is another prop off to the left as you look at the picture. He has teeth I was wondering if i can see a full on picture of him too. I just love your work. I dont know if I can get it done for this Halloween But i would love to see the other guys face Thanks so much


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I think this is the guy you're are looking to see: Digger. If you don't already check it out, Scott has an awesome blog too (besides his prop website).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is "Looking for Stolloween" like "Waiting for Godot"?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks that is what i thought wasnt sure if it was digger on his website . he does awsome work . Juat wonder wanted to get some new ideas for next year.

still need a personal response from Stolloween tho to make sure its him


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> still need a personal response from Stolloween tho to make sure its him


Did you send him a PM just in case he doesn't read this in the welcome room sub forum?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

HH does he go by the same name on this forum? Duh sometimes my meds get the better of me i just pm him Thank HH


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is "Looking for Stolloween" like "Waiting for Godot"?


 lol....

yes I go by STOLLOWEEN on all of the forums, the prop is Digger, there is some documentation on my website regarding the way he was created, but seeing that he was a "redo" of an older prop created in 1992 it's not really a complete how-to. The link for information regarding Digger can be found here:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=203

Questions can be sent to me directly at [email protected].


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

IMU said:


> I think this is the guy you're are looking to see: Digger. If you don't already check it out, Scott has an awesome blog too (besides his prop website).


Hey thanks for the comment about my blog, the "other blog" seems to get over-shadowed by the prop website even though I try to post some interesting Halloween/papier mache/prop topics....thanks for noticing.

http://stolloween.blogspot.com/


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I was on your website and saw your many great props. I just wanted to know if that was indeed Digger in that picture you did a great job on him and Martha.. I got soem wonderful ideas looking over your site Thanks


----------

